
Amazon QuickSight – Fast and Easy to Use Business Intelligence for Big Data - pzb
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-quicksight-fast-easy-to-use-business-intelligence-for-big-data-at-110th-the-cost-of-traditional-solutions/
======
jasode
Based on just looking at the screenshots and limited amount of text, it looks
like more of a report writing tool with basics such as filtering, rowcolumn
pivoting, etc. Therefore, it would be fine for KPI dashboards and sales charts
for the customers' dataset residing in the cloud.

For some, "business intelligence" would emphasize data-mining algorithms such
as identifying clusters (k-means, etc), dimension reduction, etc. If
QuickSight also has these capabilities, it doesn't seem like Amazon is
advertising it.

------
minimaxir
Odd choices of data visualizations for a visualization-focused product.

Especially the last two: the second-to-last contains the "Sales Amount by
_Count_ of Subcategory", and since count is an numeric aggregate, the plot
should be a labeled scatterplot and not a bar plot; the fact that it isn't a
scatterplot gives me skepticism of the software. The last chart is plain
_unreadable_ with that many labels.

Normally I would not nitpick data visualization, but data analysts are the
_target demographic._

------
andrewmunsell
Other discussion from the front page, which links to the product marketing
page rather than the blog:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10346811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10346811)

